# Fixing scaffold to wall



## AndyPandy (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello,

Thought this would be best posted here, but if I'm wrong, sorry.

For an upcoming show, I need to fix some scaffold poles (48mm pipe) to a wall as part of the set. The wall is made of cinder block, and is the back wall of our stage, where our cyc should be!

Also, it doesn't need to support any weight, other than that of the the scaff poles themselves. There will be no equipment of actors putting weight on this structure, it is purely there for "looks".

Can anyone suggest the best way to do this without spending huge amounts of money, whilst keeping it safe?

If you need any more information, just ask.

Thanks,
Andy.

PS: I'm based in the UK, if that makes a difference to any answers.

EDIT: I'm guessing the best way for this is a wall to pipe bracket: http://www.doughty-engineering.co.uk/cgi-bin/trolleyed_public.cgi?action=showprod_T33310
Any other alternatives?


----------



## DaveySimps (Jan 23, 2009)

The pipe bracket anchored to the wall with Tapcons (blue masonary screws) should do the trick.

~Dave


----------



## Van (Jan 23, 2009)

I agree with Davey. Tapcons should work and I'm sure they must be availible in the UK. 
Almost every other technique for attaching to a CMU wall will require drilling, inserting a; toggle, lug, or some other form of interior mechanical device. There are aheasives made to adhere to CMU but they are not easily removed. 
From your post it appears you were ready for all the caveats, and possible questions about load bearing etc. I'm proud you thought ahead. Just make sure you take the darn thing down right after the show or the Sparkies will wind up hanging lights off of it.


----------



## AndyPandy (Jan 23, 2009)

ah ha. Cheers for the speedy responses. I will investigate Tapcons and see what I can find.

Theres no need to worry about it being used for hanging lamps off on a later production since the bars are being hired in for the duration of the show, and I happen to also be the lampie working this. (its pretty small scale)

Will let you know the outcome of my investigations/work.


----------



## cdub260 (Jan 23, 2009)

Here's a link to Tapcon's website.

Also a quick google search revealed several UK suppliers for Tapcons.


----------



## TheDonkey (Jan 23, 2009)

As a completely different alternative, cover the wall with plywood/fabric/paper/whatever, and paint it in a scaffold pattern?


----------

